# March 2016 Photo Challenge:  Wind



## snowbear

The theme for the March 2016 Photo Challenge will be: *Wind.*
Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

HOW TO ENTER:
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.  
2. Email photo to *tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com*. Use subject line "March 2016 Photo Challenge Entry." In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title (if it has one).
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.


The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them.
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.

Voting Process:
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.


----------



## FITBMX

The subject of "Wind" is perfect for those of us in Kansas!


----------



## snowbear

Don't forget: the word also rhymes with mind or kind!


----------



## detjo

Why must images be anonymous?


----------



## snowbear

That is how the creators, in the dawn of time (2003), wanted it; who am I to deviate?


----------



## detjo

Just because the creators wanted it so long ago, doesn't make it right for all competitions in the future. I can understand logos/watermarks but insisting on removal of author/copyright info in EXIF is unnecessary, IMO. I won't be entering photo challenges on here then. Good luck to everyone else that does ..


----------



## snowbear

Thank you for your stating your opinion.


----------



## Overread

detjo said:


> Why must images be anonymous?



The idea is that by entering anonymously any votes gained are purely based upon the quality of the photo without any link to the person who took it. It's kind of aiming to mimic photography competitions where an outside judge might come to a photography club to judge the photos.

Rest assured once all is done and dusted the names come out of course.


----------



## pixmedic

When you attach your name to the photo, the fear is that it would become a matter of picking people you like or not picking someone you dislike rather than basing judgement on the merit of the photo itself. When the winner is chosen the photographer is named. Don't worry,  people will still know it was you. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## detjo

pixmedic said:


> When you attach your name to the photo, the fear is that it would become a matter of picking people you like or not picking someone you dislike rather than basing judgement on the merit of the photo itself. When the winner is chosen the photographer is named. Don't worry,  people will still know it was you.



Well, when proper explanations are given it makes more sense  
Such info should be included so the reason is understood, and it wouldn't need questioning. And 'cause someone wanted it like that' is really not an acceptable reason.

Thanks, @pixmedic / @Overread


----------



## snowbear

Just a reminder - closing this one in about 23-1/2 hours.  Entries need to be in by midnight, GMT / 7 PM Eastern US.


----------



## annamaria

I just saw this aw shucks


----------



## snowbear

annamaria said:


> I just saw this aw shucks


There will be a new one opening up this weekend, if you can't get into this one.


----------



## annamaria

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

